# Hill hold / assist



## Sam Diego (Aug 30, 2017)

Can someone confirm this tech is available and working on Model 3 as it does on the S/X? See below.. Much appreciated!

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/firm-brake-press-initiates-hold.69247/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Sam Diego said:


> Can someone confirm this tech is available and working on Model 3 as it does on the S/X? See below.. Much appreciated!
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/firm-brake-press-initiates-hold.69247/


Discussed in these threads here:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...r-new-owners-to-share.4806/page-43#post-49061
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/official-delivery-event-thread.4168/page-42#post-41330
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/helpful-hints-for-driving-tesla-3.4583/#post-37347


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sam Diego said:


> Can someone confirm this tech is available and working on Model 3 as it does on the S/X? See below.. Much appreciated!
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/firm-brake-press-initiates-hold.69247/


One of my favorite features! I love not having to sit on the brake in my 3!!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Sam Diego said:


> Can someone confirm this tech is available and working on Model 3 as it does on the S/X? See below.. Much appreciated!
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/firm-brake-press-initiates-hold.69247/


Confirmed.

I stomp on the brake and the big H is in the display and the car holds still


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

This needs improvement. What I’m finding is that when I’m stopped on a steep hill or driveway and hill hold is engaged, when I want to slowly move forward I need to guesstimate how much I need to step on the accelerator to prevent the car from rolling backwards. With the instant torque available here you need to be very careful that you don’t lurch forward too fast trying to overcompensate gravity. But at the same time keep the car from rolling backwards.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

This is one thing I really wish Tesla would copy from the BMW i3. The i3 will not roll in the opposite direction of what gear you currently have selected. This is controlled electrically through the motor, not friction brakes. D means the car will not roll backwards, and R, means it won’t roll forward. Works great.


----------



## telero (Aug 3, 2017)

Mistersandman said:


> This needs improvement. What I'm finding is that when I'm stopped on a steep hill or driveway and hill hold is engaged, when I want to slowly move forward I need to guesstimate how much I need to step on the accelerator to prevent the car from rolling backwards. With the instant torque available here you need to be very careful that you don't lurch forward too fast trying to overcompensate gravity. But at the same time keep the car from rolling backwards.


Creep on or off? Haven't had a chance to see if creep will hold you or move you forward on a steep hill or not.


----------



## Sam Diego (Aug 30, 2017)

I agree with this. I've used it a number of times, and even on my lightly sloped driveway, I am finding I roll backwards. Someone tweet Elon!


----------



## Sam Diego (Aug 30, 2017)

telero said:


> Creep on or off? Haven't had a chance to see if creep will hold you or move you forward on a steep hill or not.


Creep on, still rolls back!!


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

telero said:


> Creep on or off? Haven't had a chance to see if creep will hold you or move you forward on a steep hill or not.


Yes. Even with creep on. Gotta be especially careful when pulling into my steep driveway because passengers need to get out before pulling into the garage and they need to walk behind the car to get into the house. Last thing I want to do is roll back into my kids. The fact that I pull my mirrors in to get into garage limits visibility further.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Its there and it works phenomenally well. This feature SAVED my M3 from a @$$^%(*) driver. Literally on first drive on my way home from delivery center yesterday. Inches from rear ended and stopped on a hill. Hold prevented rollback and allowed me to safely get away without incident. Close call to say the least.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

JimmyJohenning said:


> Its there and it works phenomenally well. This feature SAVED my M3 from a @$$^%(*) driver. Literally on first drive on my way home from delivery center yesterday. Inches from rear ended and stopped on a hill. Hold prevented rollback and allowed me to safely get away without incident. Close call to say the least.


Hey, where did you find that hipster music station? Even though I only liked about 5% of the songs they played, I'm kind of missing Sirius XMU because it led me to some of my favorite bands like alt-J and the XX.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

zosoisnotaword said:


> Hey, where did you find that hipster music station? Even though I only liked about 5% of the songs they played, I'm kind of missing Sirius XMU because it led me to some of my favorite bands like alt-J and the XX.


Lol I did a search for Moullinex. Really like their music.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

JimmyJohenning said:


> Lol I did a search for Moullinex. Really like their music.


I searched it yesterday, but only got the artist result, not a station result. When I saw Phantogram I assumed it was a pre-made radio station. I didn't realize at the time that you could click on an artist and it would create a station for you based on that artist! A whole new world of listening opportunities just opened up for me. Thanks for posting your Hold assist picture or it would have been another two years before I discovered this.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I searched it yesterday, but only got the artist result, not a station result. When I saw Phantogram I assumed it was a pre-made radio station. I didn't realize at the time that you could click on an artist and it would create a station for you based on that artist! A whole new world of listening opportunities just opened up for me. Thanks for posting your Hold assist picture or it would have been another two years before I discovered this.


The slacker radio is fantastic because of the fact you can make stations out of songs, albums, artists, or genres. Lots of discovery and favoriting. Im constantly asking my wife to favorite songs and we have a pretty epic favorites list already. One thing I have noticed tho, the 'favorites' radio channel is still pulling recommendations and is not just a 'upvoted' playlist.


----------

